

LinkedIn is the ultimate phishing site - dagrz
http://blog.danielgrzelak.com/post/49254434399/linkedin-is-the-ultimate-phishing-site

======
dagrz
Author here - As an information security manager at a large organisation, this
scares me. As much as we train our users and put governance structures in
place to help them do the right thing, they don't always make the right
decisions and we can't expect them to. LinkedIn is encouraging some really
poor behaviour here and putting both itself and other organisations at risk.

